

ScienceInsider: Swine Flu Archives - jballanc
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/scienceinsider/swine-flu/

======
jballanc
There is a _lot_ of exaggeration and hysteria going on right now surrounding
this issue. Since I expect the HN crowd to be of higher than average
intelligence, let's try to be a force of reason over hype. Sound good?

